# Talk me out of the PM bandsaw



## Jason812 (Jun 7, 2021)

Like many before me, I've gotten by without a bandsaw but now its to the point of being a necessity.   After much looking and research and knowing what you get from Precision Matthews, I think I have decided to get their band saw.  It seems to me 7x12 is about the size it takes to get to a hydraulic down feed or at least hydraulic fighting of gravity.   I like the vertical option and I don't see any other saw with a gear box.  The issue is after shipping, this saw is about $800 more than similar but Chinese made saws.  Is it worth the extra coin that could go towards other items?


----------



## zjtr10 (Jun 8, 2021)

“After much looking and research and knowing what you get from Precision Matthews”

sounds like you’ve done your homework and answered your own question.

In the past p.m. has offered a 10% discount during the bar Z bash event. I haven’t heard if that’s happening this year or notBut it would be worth checking into for 10%


----------



## mksj (Jun 8, 2021)

I have the same model bandsaw, I purchased it through Enco quite a few years ago. They cut very well, and I have had no issues with mine. I thought I would use the vertical more but have only used it a few times for cutting plate. I have cut some pretty large stock with it, getting a better blade will improve the cutting. I am not aware of a Chinese copy of the same saw, but I am sure they are out there. Depending on the type of work you plan to use the saw for, if you do any type of mitering/angle cutting I would strongly recommend a swivel head type. I had this discussion with another forum member, and he ended up with the JET HVBS-710S (belt version) although I prefer the gear head version HVBS-710G. He did a few mods to it which made it even better. I also know a few other metal workers that purchased Ellis bandsaws but that is in a whole different level. Jet periodically has sales/rebates, the last one dropped the prices $200.

If I were to purchase a bandsaw again I would go with a swivel head, but for standard square cutoff mine does just fine but I have done quite a few mods to it to make it work better. I have adjustable extensions for the jaws to cut shorter stock, bigger wheels, three point levelers, added a second coolant port, chip flaps, low voltage switches moved to top, etc. I use to run Koolrite 2290 in the sump but no longer use it because I use it a lot less these days.


----------



## BGHansen (Jun 8, 2021)

I bought a Harbor Freight 7 x 12 4 or 5 years ago, have had no issues with it.  I bought mine new for under $700 at the time.  Couple of threads below with my purchase and a mod for better coolant draining.  Another mod I haven't gotten around to yet is adding a front axle like the mksj's just above.  The HF model cuts cost by just having feet on the front side.  It's a bit heavier than I'd like to move around with the saw down.  It balances out really well when it's in the up/vertical cutting position.  The holes are in the base for an axle if you go with the HF and want to add the front wheels.

Bruce











						Potd - Project Of The Day- What Did You Do In Your Shop Today?
					

In NASA'a defense... Thank you. The fact is we know exactly what happens when NASA is not that thorough. The Challenger shuttle disaster was the result of a faulty o-ring (both bad specification for the unusually cold launch conditions and showing signs of deterioration). If it weren't for the...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				











						Potd - Project Of The Day- What Did You Do In Your Shop Today?
					

Can you describe the pump used?  Is this something the typical garage hobby guys like me should stay away from?  Looks like a really interesting addition to a machinists collection of shop made stuff!  I assume the rubber gasket is placed around the permitted to match the shape being milled and...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 8, 2021)

I have a Jet/Wilton 7“x 12“ bandsaw, it’s been great, mine uses a 93-1/2” x 3/4” x .035”, the same as my Rockwell/Delta 14” vertical bandsaw


----------



## Firstgear (Jun 8, 2021)

I have this Harbor Freight….works great.









						1 HP 7 In. x 12 In. Hydraulic Feed Metal Cutting Band Saw
					

Amazing deals on this 1Hp 7In X 12In Metal Cutting Band Saw at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com


----------



## MikeInOr (Jun 9, 2021)

After a fair amount of searching I ended up with a Wellsaw 600 7x13" band saw.  It cut fairly ok until the new blade came in and now it cuts beautiful perpendicular cuts!  I paid $500 for it.  I am very glad I waited to find a good old US manufactured machine!


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 9, 2021)

I have a Taiwan built 7x12 I picked up lightly used for $200. Very happy with it's performance. Definitely a step up from my little 4 1/2" model, although it worked quite well also for it's size. Mike


----------



## rabler (Jun 9, 2021)

I do like the swivel head on mine!


----------



## MikeInOr (Jun 9, 2021)

I wish I had a swivel head on my band saw.  But all of the used swivel head saws I looked at were out of my price range.


----------



## Hozzie (Jun 9, 2021)

I think the PM is the way to go for a new saw.  I was nearly ready to buy one myself.  When I recently bought my used Jet knee mill they had a Taiwan made jet 7x12  they weren’t using anymore.  Isn’t the prettiest,  but it’s smooth and runs good. For $300 I couldn’t pass it up.


----------



## jwmay (Jun 9, 2021)

Seems like nobody wants to read your post. Don't worry. I got you.

Don't buy a new PM bandsaw! Don't do it!  If you had that saw you'd be constantly looking for bigger pieces of metal to cut. Before you know it, you're gonna need a bigger, newer bandsaw than what you bought! It's a sick cycle that most of these guys have already fallen into! It's a trap!  Just keep using a hacksaw.  No matter how much you use it, you'll never out grow it.  You'll never pick a job that takes more cutting than you are personally willing to labor through.  

How did I do? Convinced?

FWIW, I had a horizontal bandsaw before I had a lathe or a mill.  If I could make the space for a Grob vertical, I'd have one of those too. Bandsaw machining is very efficient !


----------



## ahazi (Jun 9, 2021)

Here is my modified Jet mitering bandsaw that Mark (mksj) mentioned at the beginning of this thread. 

These are my modifications:

A new rolling base with some storage for short cuts underneath
Support for the cut piece so the cutting is completed cleanly
A switch to turn off the coolant pump when not in use
A better table for using the saw vertically
I am very happy with the saw, it works great and gives another dimension for the ease of cutting and machining metals. It is accurate, fast, quite and does not throw chips all over like my 14" carbide saw that is only good for profiles and very limited with solids. With my mobility modifications it is also easy to move around.

I replaced the original (a very good bi-metal German made blade) that was too coarse for my general use with a Lenox variable pitch blade (LENOX CL16031CL7750 7 ft. 9"L x 3/4"W x 10/14 TPI Bi-Metal Band Saw Blade).

























Ariel


----------



## 4cyclic (Jun 9, 2021)

I got the PM bandsaw 4 years ago and I love it. I have used it quite a bit since and I just replaced the original blade.
The quality and gearbox was what sold me. Do not hesitate  It’s a very good unit.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 9, 2021)

I'm very happy with my Jet 7x12.









						HVBS-712, 7" x 12" Horizontal / Vertical Bandsaw
					

414559 HVBS-712 7in x 12in Horizontal / Vertical Bandsaw has step pulley drive, 3/4HP, 115/230V, 1-Ph




					www.jettools.com


----------



## NC Rick (Jun 9, 2021)

I really would like an Ellis…


----------



## Cletus (Jun 9, 2021)

This is my trusty 16-year old Harbor Freight 4x6, modified for flood coolant and fitted with a Starrett Intenss PRO-DIE 10-14S blade. Probably the most used machine in the shop


----------



## Jason812 (Jun 10, 2021)

ahazi said:


> Here is my modified Jet mitering bandsaw that Mark (mksj) mentioned at the beginning of this thread.
> 
> These are my modifications:
> 
> ...


I'm going to copy your stand/cart.


----------



## Jason812 (Jun 10, 2021)

I have been reading the posts and absorbing the info, just not replying.  Don't think I've been ignoring the responses.

I knew this would happen as soon as I posted my original question and it still might be a little premature but a couple used saws came up for sale locally or within 2.5 hr drive time.  One is local and I look at it tomorrow but it has a 3 phase motor and there wouldn't be much of a savings over the PM saw especially if I have to convert it or run a VFD but it is a beast.  DoAll C4 1.5 hp for $1500.  It's at a reseller's business and I don't know the overall condition.

The other I have been in contact with the seller and if it's still for sale Saturday and I don't get the 3 phase saw, I will drive 2.5 hrs to haul it home.  It's a brand new but out of box Grizzly G0561 for $900.

If I get the Grizzly (I know the dark side), that leaves extra money for PM's new collet chucks (which I was going to get anyway) and goes along way towards a bigger air compressor.  If both fall thru, then I will more than likely pull the trigger on the PM saw.


----------

